# what to put to cover windows



## AeR0 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey ppl i was hoping i could get some ideas as to what curtains or blinds to put up in my kitchen for my new side by side casement windows.


i will add a pic tommo and hopefully some ppl on here can give me some ideas / help.


----------



## Con65 (Jan 18, 2010)

AeR0 said:


> hey ppl i was hoping i could get some ideas as to what curtains or blinds to put up in my kitchen for my new side by side casement windows.
> 
> 
> i will add a pic tommo and hopefully some ppl on here can give me some ideas / help.



Is it a privacy problem? We have side by side casement windows between cabinets in our kitchen and like the look.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 18, 2010)

here is the pic as i said i would post...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/aerospage/DSC02405.jpg


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you use the window at all?


----------



## Con65 (Jan 18, 2010)

Assuming that you want to be able to open the windows, I can think of a couple of ideas:

1) I've seen semi-transparent paper that can be applied to the glass. It would let in light, but you wouldn't see the brick wall.

2) You could mount small shades or blinds to each window that would swing out when you open the casement, but you could roll up whenever you wanted to look at the brick wall. I'm not certain where you could find something like that.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 18, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> Do you use the window at all?





yes i do use the window.. it provides an excellent source for light and also a nice breeze when i want one.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 18, 2010)

anyone seen any nice blinds or drapes or anything that would suit in a kitchen enviroment?


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a setup similar to yours and install "top down/bottom up" blinds by Levlor.  I love them.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 18, 2010)

kok328 said:


> I have a setup similar to yours and install "top down/bottom up" blinds by Levlor.  I love them.





could you link me?


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jan 20, 2010)

A top down bottom up would be nice. You can maintain your privacy and still let light in. I'ld suggest the cordless, it's a much cleaner look. A silouette by Hunter Douglas mounted above the trim is another good option.You can maintain your view and privacy by day and get total privacy at night. It has a soft elegant look to it. No matter what you chose you will still have to contend with the crank handles. Looks like those are the type that collapse, which won't interfer as much. Both of these treatments are very light and easy to operate.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the info bob...


could you post links to some pics to sort of show me the idea / thought you have in mind?


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are 3 pics. First one is a cordless cellular shade. Very nice shade . 2nd and 3rd pics are of a silhouette. In the pic the silhouette is on the left. As you can see in the 2nd pic the material can be tilted open to soften the light but still maintain your view. 3rd pic shows the silhouette in the closed position. Hope this helps.


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 22, 2010)

The 2nd and 3rd pic looks very nice Bob.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jan 22, 2010)

Depending on whether or not noise coming through that window is a problem, you might want to consider interior shutters.

Basically, the more mass you can put over that window opening, the more noise you can stop from getting into your house through that window opening.  2 or 3 panes of 6 mil glass just plain doesn't go very far when it comes to keeping noise out.  A pair of one inch thick laser engraved hardwood shutters would be very much more effective in that department.

(Keep that in mind for bedroom window treatments, maybe.)


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd suggest the silouette blinds also.  One on each window, then a nice valance at the top to soften the top edge.  The blinds are nice too, because they can be attached at the bottom & not swing around.   Especially over your stove - you don't want anything hanging down that low.


----------



## AeR0 (Jan 22, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> i'd suggest the silouette blinds also.  One on each window, then a nice valance at the top to soften the top edge.  The blinds are nice too, because they can be attached at the bottom & not swing around.   Especially over your stove - you don't want anything hanging down that low.



do you have any pics that you could show me or what you think would be a good idea?

the bottom up top down blinds wont work for me as you see in the pic someone else provided  they have mounted that inside the window where i have to mount above the window to the trim.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 23, 2010)

What are you wanting to do with your window treatment ? 
Privacy ?
Protection from sun/glare ?
Purely decorative ?
What material are your windows?  Aluminum ? Wood ?
Are you sure something couldn't be attached just to the outside of your glass on the outside of the trim ?  It could be tricky because you have those window cranks right there.  Any blind you have even if you mount it to outside trim (which is fine to do )  will have to stop before the cranks- looks like.  I'd measure to bottom of trim , but stop them short of the cranks, otherwise they will stick out over them & not look right.  If you hane normal bottom up blinds- they can still be the silouette type,  thet would look fine mounted to the outside frame & then put a decorative valance over the top.  I'lll try to find some pics- then figure out how to post them.


----------



## granite-girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's a couple of sites to check out.  Look for valances.  Also I saw wood cornices on the Hunter Douglas site - those could look good, depending on the look you are trying to achieve.  I'd do everything in white to match your window.  Not your valance if you do that, a nice soft fabric to match other things in your kitchen.  

Here are the sites:    JCPenney : window : valances : custom valances

Country Woods Expos Wood Cornices - Hunter Douglas Window Treatments

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------

